# 2026 Asian Games / XX Asiad - Bids



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

> As the biggest multi-sport games after the Olympic Games, the Asian Games is the most prestigious event organised by the Olympic Council of Asia. Similar to the Olympic Games, the Asian Games are held every four years.
> 
> The Asian Games follow the sports programme of the Olympic Games, with swimming and athletics as the core sports, as well as featuring disciplines which reflect the diverse sporting culture of the continent such as sepaktakraw (South East Asia), kabaddi (South Asia) and wushu (East Asia). The inaugural Asian Games took place in New Delhi, India, in 1951 with 11 countries competing in six sports.
> 
> http://www.ocasia.org/game/GamesL1.aspx?9QoyD9QEWPeJ2ChZBk5tvA==​


*So, which city do you want to host the 2026 Asian Games?
After 2018 in Jakarta - Palembang (Indonesia - SEA), & 2022 in Hangzhou (China - EA)*​


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Nagoya proposed as potential bid for 2026 Asian Games to showcase Japan's new state-of-the-art train system*


> Japan's third-largest city Nagoya is set to be put forward to lead a bid from Aichi Prefecture for the 2026 Asian Games.
> 
> Hideaki Omura, the Governor of the Prefecture, made the announcement today.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Fukuoka planning to bid for 2026 Asian Games*


> Fukuoka is the latest city in Japan to declare an interest in hosting the 2026 Asian Games, it has been reported.
> 
> In January Aichi Prefecture, led by Japan's third largest city Nagoya, announced they hoped to bid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Manila should bid, but as a test to see what interest it can generate and for the long run (think a 2030 games). 

A successful 2026 Asian Games, will determine if the city and country as a whole is ready for an Olympics.

With the high from getting a silver at the 2016 Rio Games, I can see a potential Manila bid for an Asian Games.

It will require a lot of work though. Further land reclamation on Manila Bay, stretching from the Folk Arts Theater to the US Embassy could serve as a new Olympic Park. A main stadium of at least 70,000 (potentially expandable for an Olympics) will be the center piece of this area. A new aquatics facility of 6,000 (expandable for an Olympics to 12,000) will also be there, as well as a new indoor velodrome at 5,000. A new tennis center can also be built there as the legacy for an annual tennis championships. There will be more than adequate space for temporary arenas/venues if need be. The existing Manila Yacht Club and Philippine Navy Headquarters will naturally be moved to a new venue on this reclaimed land. 

Venues I can expect in this Olympic Park:

New/Temporary:
Olympic Stadium - Athletics/Football Finals/Ceremonies - 70,000
Aquatics Center - Swimming/Diving - 6,000/12,000
Aquatics Center (2nd pool) - Waterpolo preliminaries - 3,000/6,000
Velodrome - Track Cycling - 5,000
Tennis Center - Tennis - 10,000/(3,000 2nd and 3rd courts)
New Baseball Stadium - Baseball - 10,000
Softball Stadium - Softball -8,000 
New Manila Yacht Club - Sailing - 3,000 (not including free viewing)
BMX Center - BMX - 4,000 (temporary)
Skateboard Park - Skateboard - 3,000 (temporary)

Existing:
Folk Arts Theater - Weightlifting or IOC session - 8,458
World Trade Center - Rock Climbing - 3,000
Philippine International Convention Center - Main Media Center - 70,000sqm of space minimum with a Plenary hall of 3,175 seated capacity.

This will also have the Asian Games Village and Media Village. Additional land will be reserved for an Olympic Village and Olympic Media Village. The Asian Games housing will offer new housing for low income people (mostly those currently living in slums) for at least 30,000. 

The Main Press Center will be at the existing Philippine International Convention Center. 

Cruise ship terminals will also serve here, providing additional accommodation if need be.

The existing Rizal Memorial sports complex, will most likely be torn down, with the exception of Ninoy Aquino Stadium. This "new" land can be used for high rise housing development, or an open park. There's currently a proposal for the Rizal Memorial Sports Complex to be expanded, but I do think a new Olympic Park approach is more worthwhile. 

Existing indoor arenas throughout the city will serve a majority of indoor sports. If need be, temporary arenas will be constructed at the Olympic Park, or at Philippine Arena, to serve as another venue cluster.

Alonte Sports Arena - Badminton - 6,500
Ateneo Blue Eagle Gym - Karate/Wrestling - 7,500 (upgraded)
Cuneta Astrodome - Handball Finals - 12,000
Filoil Flying V Arena - Handball Preliminaries - 5,000
Mall of Asia Arena - Gymnastics/Volleyball Finals - 15,000
Ninoy Aquino Stadium - Table Tennis/Rythmic Gymnastics - 6,000
Philippine Arena - Basketball Finals - 55,000
PhilSports Arena - Judo/Taekwondo - 10,000 (upgraded)
Smart Araneta Coliseum - Basketball Preliminaries - 16,000
UST Quadricentennial Pavilion - Volleyball Preliminaries - 5,792
Ynares Center - Boxing - 12,000

So basically you have 2 main clusters, the Olympic Park and Ciudad de Victoria. With other venues scattered throughout the city. 

Ciudad de Victoria currently has 2 potential venues, Philippine Arena (Basketball Finals) and Philippine Sports Stadium (which can be used for Rugby 7's). Potential temporary venues for the likes of Archery can be held there. Perhaps a new shooting center for shooting. 

It can work! Let's hope it happens!


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

sharing my dreams for my manila bid even though a fukuoka or Nagoya bid will really outshine a manila bid:lol:


*Entertainment City and Rizal Memorial Complex Cluster*
Football- SM MOA Stadium (W preliminaries)
Volleyball- SM MOA Arena
Weightlifting- SMX Convention Center
Table tennis- SMX Convention Center
Wushu- SMX Convention Center
Baseball- Rizal memorial baseball Stadium
Handball- Cuneta Astrodome
Sepak Takraw -Ninoy Aquino Stadium
Rugby- Rizal Memorial Stadium
Marathon- Diosdado Macapagal/Roxas Boulevard
Main Press Centre/ international broadcast center- PICC/World trade center
_new national sports complex_
Athletics- _new national stadium_
Opening and Closing Ceremony- _new national stadium_
Aquatics- _new national aquatics center_
Tennis- _new national tennis center_
Cycling- _new national velodrome_


*Ciudad de Victoria Cluster*
Football(M)- Phil Sports Stadium
Waterpolo- Sports Center
Synchronize Swimming- Sports Center
Gymnastics- Phil. Arena
Roller Sports- -temporary
Archery- temporary
Basketball W/M finals- Phil Arena

*BGC/Makati Cluster*
Squash- Makati Sports Club
Shooting- Fort Bonifacio (temp)
Rugby- Emperador Stadium 
Golf- Manila Golf Club

*Pasig Area*
Karate-Ynares Center
Boxing- Philsports Arena
Softball- Rosario Ballpark Pasig

*Subic Area*
Canoe/Kayak- temp
Rowing- temp
Sailing- temp
Traditional Boat Race- temp 
Triathlon- temp
Mountain Biking -temp

*Stand Alone Venues*
Basketball- Araneta Coliseum
Badminton- Filoil Flying V Arena
Fencing- Sky Dome, SM North EDSA
Equestrian- Alabang Country Club
Taekwondo – UST Quadricentennial Pavillion
Wrestling-Ateneo Blue Eagle Gym

manila needs new 5 permanent venues. while temporary venues are needed for subic for all water and mountain related sports


----------



## Joseph20102011 (Nov 1, 2010)

Unlikely for Manila or any Philippine city to host Asian Games soon for lack of necessary infrastructures like airports.


----------



## Yux (Aug 21, 2015)

I would say if its going to be in South East Asia then KL or Singapore are probably more likely? (better infrastructure)...Dubai sounds interesting too...
I never really take the Asian games seriously......mainly because we all know who's going to be number 1, 2, 3...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Joseph20102011 said:


> Unlikely for Manila or any Philippine city to host Asian Games soon for lack of necessary infrastructures like airports.


Perhaps the great Deng Xiaoping can revitalize the city/nation?  

There's a decent airport in Ninoy Aquino International Airport and decent transport infrastructure in the LRT and MRT. But of course there needs to be more. A Asian Games will help develop this in stages, which an Olympics will finally realize and hopefully complete.

You will only find out if you bid! Just make sure it's more competent than that 2019 FIBA World Cup bid. That was absurd. If you don't make it this time, then you build what you propose and come back stronger 4 years later.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

I forgot Solaire Arena, which if it ends up being 16,000 capacity, it can host Boxing. 

Yarnes Center can host Karate/Wrestling at 12,000
Ateneo Blue Eagle Gym can host Badminton at 7,500
Alonte Sports Arena can host Volleyball Preliminaries at 6,500
UST Quadricentennial Pavilion can host Handball Preliminaries at 5,792
Filoil Flying V Arena can host Fencing at 5,000

SMX Convention Center will host Asian Games specific sports at small arena capacities of 3,000.

Manggahan Floodway could serve Canoe/Kayak and Rowing, provided of course that all (or a considerable majority) of the shanty town slum residents are removed.


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

*manila*

transportation issues will[should] be solved within the current presidents tenure as he vows to erase the backlog in transportation funding. budget for the infrastructure spending is almost 5% of the entire GDP from 3% of previous president.

*airport issue*: currently the new president is studying where to build the new airport. whether it will be on sangley airbase or develop clark international airport. developing sangley will require 8 to 10 years since land reclamation is needed. so if it will be approve this year then we might see the new airport by 2026. while clark development can be delivered maybe in a shorter time. the current airport on the other hand will be expanded so it can cater until the new airport starts operation. currently facilities and quidelines (and as well as staffs) in the airport were overhauled due to flak it received from the previous years

*public/metro transport*: there are also 2 MRT's under construction. 2 were also approved and awaiting construction. 3 are under feasibility studies. there are also 2 approved commuter train line. 2 subways are also in the pipe line on which the target date of completion of one of the subway will be 2026.1 monorail line is also in feasibility studies. 2 BRT proposals are also in the works as well as trams and road trains. new roads are also in a splash in the capital. naia expressway, nlex-slex connector and skyway among others. (please visit the infrastructure section in Philippine forum for more info), massive constructions is one of the cause of horrendous traffic in manila right now. but most should be done after 2 years.
*
economy*: right now Philippines is gaining momentum. posting good gdp growth. if this continues, Philippines can eclipse some major economies in South east asia in a few more years. a probability of budget cuts can be low in the near future. manila on the other hand, accounts majority of the GDP pie. it then should gain more infrastructure improvement in the future. crime rate is actually down by 50% when the current administration stepped in. programs for the poor is also doing good. informal settlers in manila is downsizing.

*government reception about multi sports event*: I cant say much. but with regards to the Olympic achievement(considered as miniscule to other countries) by diaz in weightlifting, it seems the government acknowledged the lack of funds directed to sports as mostly private entities fund our athletes. recently they announced to build the new clark sports hub as the venue for 2019 Sea Games. Davao which was also considered for the 2019 games is also building sports facilities. most of the officials of the sports governing bodies in the Philippines were already removed from their posts. any better showing in 2017 sea games and 2018 Asian games of Philippine athletes will be surely a moral booster for the government to fund it more.

I share the sentiments of lord david.2026 will be a testing ground for Philippines. if people will rally their cause and if the OCA committee will see our infrastructure as adequate. a 2030/2031 will be much more credible.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Sangley Air Base is a suitable site for a new International Airport, given its existing runway. But a new main road/highway needs to be constructed there.

This would require forced evictions of tenants from the shanty towns. 

If this happens, you can get rid of Manila domestic terminal 4. (The new budget terminal 5, will become 4). All domestic services that aren't major carriers can be transferred to Sangley International Airport, alongside some lesser international carriers, using a single dual purpose domestic/international terminal.

Terminal 1 of NAIA, will serve solely Cebu Pacific, in both domestic and international routes. Terminal 2, Philippine Airlines. Terminal 3 International carriers. Terminal 4 (5) budget airlines (domestic and international). Airport transfer services should be provided should there be the unlikely need to transfer between airports.

There are currently proposals for a subway system in Manila? Could this be feasible? It would definitely solve the public transport issue once and for all and could directly link venues, as well as perhaps both airports.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*I hope we will see more South East Asia countries (Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, etc), or South Asia, even West Asia countries hosting Asiad next years, instead of East Asia (especially China and Korea)... *
I can't believe Bangkok was already hosted 4 Asiad... 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJt-UOsg4sM/?taken-by=2018asiangames


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Bangkok only hosted 4 times because it's first games was legitimate as was it's last one. The other 2 were taking on as hosts when Seoul, Korea bailed out due to financial reasons and threats from North Korea, for 1970, whilst the 1978 one was taken from Singapore and Islamabad, Pakistan for similar reasons.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Asian Games: Nagoya reconsidering bid to co-host 2026 with Aichi Pref.*


> *NAGOYA, Sept. 5, Kyodo* - Nagoya Mayor Takashi Kawamura said Monday the central Japanese city is reconsidering its plan to join the Aichi prefectural government in a bid to host the 2026 Asian Games.
> 
> "The prefecture has not shown us what the necessary expenses are so we cannot give an explanation to our residents and the city assembly," Kawamura told a press conference. "We want to go back to the drawing board in terms of the co-hosting plan."
> 
> ...


----------



## chestersim (Nov 8, 2013)

o wow that was fast. that's almost 10 years ahead before the games.

are they scared of scarcity of viable candidates? I guess they are pretty comfortable with Nagoya.

a probable developing nation winner for 2030. and western and northern countries could be prioritized. I think a Doha, Dubai, Astana, or Mumbai is possible if they bid.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ *Nagoya is considering withdrawing*, following estimates that it would cost 85 billion yen (£620 million/$820 million/€730 million) to host the Games, with uncertainty remaining over the share of the financial burden that Nagoya would take on. But Aichi Governor, Hideaki Omura, has indicated that they will continue _bidding for the Games with the concept of *having joint hosts*_, just like Next 18th Asiad in Jakarta-Palembang, Indonesia...

It was announced in March that Fukuoka Prefecture was also reportedly working on a proposal to present to the Japanese Olympic Committee (JOC) for the 2026 Games.

The event could be awarded to Japan at the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) General Assembly on September 25 in Danang, Vietnam. _It had been expected that the decision would be taken in 2018_, but the Games _*could potentially be awarded earlier*_.

Last year, OCA President Sheikh Ahmad Fahad Al-Sabah told insidethegames that "_many cities were interested in bidding_" for the Asian Games in 2026, but the *"Asian tradition" is to favour one pre-meditated choice over an election-process*.

Should Japan be awarded the summer edition of the Asian Games, it would be the third time the event would be held in the country following Tokyo in 1958 and Hiroshima in 1994.

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...wing-as-potential-co-host-of-2026-asian-games


----------



## JorgeGt (Apr 4, 2013)

Manila sounds nice, whatever japanese city sounds logic... what about Dubai?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I posted this on the local Malaysia forum earlier this year about the possibility of Kuala Lumpur hosting an Asian Games in the future:



Jim856796 said:


> I remember when Kuala Lumpur attempted to bid for the 2018/2019 Asian Games, and Malaysia's now-former sports minister, Ahmed Shabery Cheek, stated in 2010 that Malaysia was "not ready" to host the Asian Games, citing financial constraints and escalating cost. Now that Malaysia has had a different sports minister since mid-2013, by the name of Khairy Jamaluddin, will that make it easier for the Kuala Lumpur area to host an Asian Games in the future (like, say, in 2026 or after) because of its rather excellent sports venue infrastructure?


I still think Kuala Lumpur needs to bid for the 2026 or 2030 Asian Games, especially considering the fact that they already hosted the Southeast Asian Games five times, and the 1998 Commonwealth Games once. The Bukit Jalil Sports Complex is currently undergoing a redevelopment for Kuala Lumpur's sixth hosting of the Southeast Asian Games in 2017.


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

*Asian Games: Nagoya, Aichi to resume discussing joint 2026 bid*


> TOKYO, Sept. 12, Kyodo - Officials of Nagoya city and Aichi Prefecture visited the Japanese Olympic Committee office in Tokyo together Monday to inform the body of their intention to resume discussions toward a joint bid to host the 2026 Asian Games.
> 
> Nagoya Deputy Mayor Teruo Shinkai and Aichi Deputy Gov. Hajime Nakanishi paid a call on JOC President Tsunekazu Takeda, with Shinkai telling reporters that the city government will make its "best efforts once again toward a joint bid" after going through necessary procedures, including explaining the costs to the city assembly.
> 
> ...


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ JOC finally approved Nagoya to bid 2026 Asian Games...
-> http://www.japantimes.co.jp/sports/...andidate-hosts-2026-asian-games/#.V9gf8piLTIU
I wanna see another candidate from another countries...

Please, maybe ASEAN countries...


----------

